# Welcome back everyone!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all well and didn't find the change over too traumatic! It was a busy time for us over here, but we finally made it. If you haave any problems, give me a PM or an email-My email is nikki###ibsgroup.org.Nikki xx


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

hi again everyone...this is all a bit flash!! Hope you're all well I'm on easter hols from uni at the moment so am being v. lazy!lots of lovexxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im on holiday from Uni at the moment as well, and im also on holiday from work! Fantastic! look at the rubbish opps, i mean groovy new things we have to play with!Nice to see you back!Nikki


----------

